# breeding crowns



## Drift_King (Jan 18, 2005)

:king: Just curious are crown tail fighters harder to breed than veils because me and my friend have both tried and well our crowns seem to be.....wwell pscychopaths...
by this i mean when we breed the veils they did pick on the female a bit but would occasionally leave her alone...but the crowns seem to be much more relentless in their harrasment of the female.
are they more temperamental than others, does it take longer, or is it just our fish in particular?

any help would be much appreciated.......








_DRIFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT_


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

I find Crowntails to be more aggressive than Veils.... 

I like the red crowntails with white on the edges..... 

I never breed Crowntails.... only veils so I can't say how they react to the ladies..... 


ARE you into RC RACING? U mention Drift in your post.......


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been told by other breeders that crowns can be much more aggressive then other Bettas. When they first started showingup in this country they were vey hard to breed, but now most breeders are having good success.


RC


----------



## Drift_King (Jan 18, 2005)

will i get ct spawn if i have a crown male but a veil female?
and is it better to have both ct male and female?



 my male veil (my favourite..named Tidus) which jus had his first spawn just died...RIP little guy







nah not really into RC, prefer real car drifting very big in Japan but just starting off in Australia really....


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

you will get CT back in the 2nd generation, but the tails will not be of great quality because of the VT cross. Two CT would be the way to go if your interested in CT.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have fouund my females take a beating. Nothing too serious (I did have a female die shortly after spawning) but the others recovered just fine. Never had an unsuccessful fertilization, just bad dads.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i didn't know crowntails suppose to be more aggressive... my plakat seems 10 times more aggressive than the CT. i spawn my pair and they are very peaceful. not much fin damage at all.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Only pair of crowns I ever owned were major duds ... they wouldn't spawn or even look at each other!


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

what your size of female fish? female should be smaller than male 20-30% .... and male have to good healthy ,,, female also ...

Nui


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

OK the real question is why would anyone want to Breed CT anyway :argue: 


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There you go again, Rich. One day there will be some good CT lines. :twisted:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

There are a few nice CT's out there, but I don't think I've seen a line that produces 50% or better of good crowns.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You should be able to get at least 6 fry out of 50-100 that have promise. I wouldn't even be looking for 50% viable show fry.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm talking about CT's that are not so ugly even their mothers don't love'em. I haven't seen 6 "show" quality CT's total ;-)


RC


----------



## Drift_King (Jan 18, 2005)

Crowns arent really that easy to get in my area and half moons are nearly ungettable...so far ive seen 1 for sale and that was $75.
plus i rekon crowns look kool.
Hey do you know if betta fry are ok to feed on fry powder?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The only way to know is to try feeding a small amount of it to them. It may take a few days to get them to switch to powder if they have been on live food. Keep watch on the water quality because of the uneaten food.


RC


----------



## Drift_King (Jan 18, 2005)

k kool thanx, i just got a second spawn of about 90-100 fry from a second pair,
oh and just found out 1 of my "females" enjoys flaring and making bubble nests.....


----------

